# BMW X6 Performance Parts and Audio Install



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

Finally everything is ready and ready to install.

*BMW (Individual) X6 50i Twin Turbo Performance Parts upgrade*

1. 21" BMW Double Spoke 215 (Black) *10J *Front, *11.5J* Rear. *Done WK38
*2. Brembo GT Brake Kit (Red). *Done WK47
*3. Kidney Grill (Black). *Done WK47
*4. Hartge Quart Pipe. *Done WK51 
*5. Hartge Lowering Spring (30mm). *Done WK51 
*6. Vertice Body Kit (Fully Carbon Fiber) Pending!
7. ECU Remaping (PowerChip). *Done WK52* 
8. Sprint Booster. *Done WK51 *
9. Wheel Spacer *10mm* Front, *15mm* Rear. Coming


----------



## methodsound (Oct 1, 2009)

:snacks:


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Said it once, and I will say it again. Damn I love this install, cannot wait to hear it. Has to be one of the hottest cars under construction in Aust at present.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

*Audio System Product List*

1. Alpine F1 DVI-9990 (Head unit)







2. Alpine PXI-H990 (Processor X2 units)













3. Audison Bit-One (Processor X 1 unit)







4. Audison Thesis Uno (Mono Block Amp X 3 units)



















5. Audison Thesis Duo (Stereo Amp X 2 units)













6. Audison Thesis Quattro (4 Channel Amp X 1 unit)







5. Audison Thesis TH1.5 Violino (Tweeter X 3 pairs)





































6. Audison Thesis TH3.0 Voce (Mid X 3 pairs)





































7. Audison Thesis TH6.5 Sax (Woofer x 1 pairs)













8. Audison Thesis TH10 Basso (Sub-Woofer x 1 unit)







9. Audison Thesis THX MH2 (2-way Cross Over X 2 units)













10. Audison Thesis THX FR3 (3-way Cross Over X 1 unit)








11. Monacor VR3000 (Voltage Regulator X 2 units)
12. Furutech 12V Power Connection (Pure Copper, Plated with Rhodium X Whole Lot) 
13. Audison Connection 12V Power Cable (Whole Lot) 
14. Mundorf SC71000R (Power Cap X 2 units) 
15. Mundorf Temperature Control ( Fan X 12 units) 
16. WBT Signature Series (Speaker Termination X Whole Lot) 
17. Chord Company Epic Super Twin (Speaker Cable Pure Copper with Sliver Plating X Whole Lot) 
18. Audioquest SKY/NIAGARA DBS 72v (RCA Pure Silver X Whole Lot) 
19. Varta AGM Battery (90Amp X 2 Units)


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

Before I carry on can somebody tell me why is the uploaded picture so small in my thread? Thank You for your Help.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Holyshit. That must be about 20k in equipment!


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful vehicle. My only qualm on the outside is the sill/step plate. I'm sure in person it looks better.

I am more than slightly confused about the audio layout however. I'm interested to see how all that processing, along with passive crossovers, is planned on being used.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

holy hell


2x f1 processors and a bitone? WHY!


----------



## Galante (Jun 10, 2009)

he have too much to spend i think! he's getting redundant parts that are unecessary.. lol


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Holyshit. That must be about 20k in equipment!


That's almost 20k in amps!


----------



## LegendJeff (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh. my. goodness. Thats some peoples yearly salary. for one install!


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Dude, counting the vehicle and associated mods. That's more than a lot of people's yearly salary. We shouldn't focus on the dollar amount though... let's keep our eyes on the install. No need to waste thread space on monetary stuff. At least it's great equipment. Think about the TV shows that spend more than this on sub par components.


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

InjunV18 said:


> At least it's great equipment. Think about the TV shows that spend more than this on sub par components.


Here, Here.

======================

Why 2xf1 procesors and a Bitone?


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh my heavens. That is awesome. The amount of money being spent is shocking. i was never a fan of the X6 but, it's starting to grow on me.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I am trying to figure out why they are using the F1 and Bitone for. I know that he is using the 2 h990's for 5.1. the only think I can think of is using the bitone to tap into the idrive system them run the F1 off the bitone as aux. I guess that is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

AdamTaylor said:


> holy hell
> 
> 
> 2x f1 processors and a bitone? WHY!


Redundency at it's finest.....and most expensive. A wonderful choice in equiptment though. One of your amps is more than my entire install


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

jayhawkblk said:


> I am trying to figure out why they are using the F1 and Bitone for. I know that he is using the 2 h990's for 5.1. the only think I can think of is using the bitone to tap into the idrive system them run the F1 off the bitone as aux. I guess that is the only thing I can think of.


Using the bitone as the interface to the idrive could be the case but he is also installing a DVI-990 HU so I'm not sure if the idrive is even being used for audio.


----------



## Galante (Jun 10, 2009)

I can't wait to see the install.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Se7en said:


> That's almost 20k in amps!


Not almost.... over.


----------



## armen818 (Sep 18, 2009)

i think hes using the Alpine PXI-H990 as DVD-Audio processor?? maybe?


i could be wrong

but why soo many speakers in one car??

2X 2way and a 3 way


BTW: when u start the install can you post big picture?


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm puzzled why there's only 1 pair of midbass. Shouldn't 5.1 requires 2 pairs of midbass? Let's see the install.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

HIS4 said:


> Using the bitone as the interface to the idrive could be the case but he is also installing a DVI-990 HU so I'm not sure if the idrive is even being used for audio.


If you're right about this, it could be that he's using the B1 to feed a digital signal to the F1. This said, wouldn't a mObridge be an easier way of getting the same job done?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Se7en said:


> If you're right about this, it could be that he's using the B1 to feed a digital signal to the F1. This said, wouldn't a mObridge be an easier way of getting the same job done?


MObridge is barely getting released here. It'll be a while before Australia sees one.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Tonyguy said:


> MObridge is barely getting released here. It'll be a while before Australia sees one.


This is true.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Kenny_Cox said:


> Oh my heavens. That is awesome. The amount of money being spent is shocking. *i was never a fan of the X6 but, it's starting to grow on me*.


x2 i see them all the time in my area but this was is sooooo sexy


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

This is the reason he gave for two F1's and a Bitone, over on another forum.

_In order to to keep the OEM factory function and all the OEM changer and CD player, navigation etc, Bit one will take care of that. Alpine processor will process the entire system together with the F1 Head unit. Bit one will receive high lever signal from OEM and process it and pre out to Alpine processor AUX input. In this way i have best of both world. I can use the F1 head unit as a reference player. All funtion still working like original. I need 11 Channel, H990 only have 8 channel so I will need 2 unit._


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

I need to see pics of this install! My favorite equipment in a bimmer. 

IMO While you're at it put a couple more Thesis 6.5's in!! Those things sound amazing.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

armen818 said:


> BTW: when u start the install can you post big picture?


Thanks you . You notice that! I am trying the whole day why is my picture so small. Can you teach me how to correct this. I stop posting becasue I know something is wrong.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

:snacks: Needs more butter.











subscribed. A little redundant but nice..


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

Galante said:


> he have too much to spend i think! he's getting redundant parts that are unecessary.. lol


Sincerly enlighten me please. I am still learning about car audio. Teach me the correct way if you can. Your comment is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi everyone! I am new in this forum and have problem loading big picture and I don't know why. Can somebody tell me how?

OK the sound system, I think LUKE352 has posted up from my other forum. Here it is again.

"In order to to keep the OEM factory function and all the OEM changer and CD player, navigation etc, Bit one will take care of that. Alpine processor will process the entire system together with the F1 Head unit. Bit one will receive high lever signal from OEM and process it and pre out to Alpine processor AUX input. In this way i have best of both world. I can use the F1 head unit as a reference player. All funtion still working like original. I need 11 Channel, H990 only have 8 channel so I will need 2 unit. "

I will be running passive 

1) 3 way TRI-Amp for the front
2) 2 way Bi-Amp for the centre
3) 2 way Bi-Amp for the rear
4) 1 sub 

Total 11 Channel so 2 x F1 Processor

In order to have full control of the driver thats the way to go. I know active is the way for many people, but I am more of the passive guy. I always prefer Passive. 

I will explain along the way for the install


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

First of all, you no need Bit1. All you need is just a high quality high-low convertor like those from Genesis or other brands to feed in PXI-H9990's Aux input.


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

i want your life.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Are you going to stack all the amps on top of each other?? Because it looks like you dont have enough space for that many components. But if you do or already did installed it, I should would love to see the pics.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

audioquest said:


> Sincerly enlighten me please. I am still learning about car audio. Teach me the correct way if you can. Your comment is appreciated. Thank you.


Your best to use Imageshack or a similar picture hosting site and load all your pics on the hosting site and once you have it loaded up it will normallly list a group of links and one will be Full size --> forums, you just need to copy that link into your posts here and it should appear fullsize in your posts then.

Here is a guide with pics, Bucko's guide to imageshack and how to post pictures. - TBCS Community Forums


Using a file/picture host site is the easiest way to post one multiple forums as you only have to upload your pictures once and then you just copy the links on as many sites as you wish.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

kyheng said:


> First of all, you no need Bit1. All you need is just a high quality high-low convertor like those from Genesis or other brands to feed in PXI-H9990's Aux input.


Thank you for your comment,but I don't understand, if I use Genesis or other brand to link the F1 for my setup, some other will ask me again why I didn't use Bit 1? Anyway thank you again, I believe the best is to use MOBridge but this audison bit 1 i had purchase at least 7 month ago. Anyway we still need something to link up the F1 and OEM.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

Luke352 said:


> Your best to use Imageshack or a similar picture hosting site and load all your pics on the hosting site and once you have it loaded up it will normallly list a group of links and one will be Full size --> forums, you just need to copy that link into your posts here and it should appear fullsize in your posts then.
> 
> Here is a guide with pics, Bucko's guide to imageshack and how to post pictures. - TBCS Community Forums
> 
> ...


Thank you LUKE352 will try later.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

Jeanious2009 said:


> Are you going to stack all the amps on top of each other?? Because it looks like you dont have enough space for that many components. But if you do or already did installed it, I should would love to see the pics.


No I am not going to stack them. You are very sharp of the amount of equipment. I will post it later of the design I am going to fit them all in.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

Non MDF Installation! 

In order to help me achive an ultimate SQ System. Please feel free to comment. 

System Rack Drawing (Update WK51)

This system is design in a way that it can be easily remove and have multiple temp plate to put in any system require. It works like a PC Slot Card system. It holds everything vertically on a base plate and it is install in the sparewheel compartment, where I still can have my boot space entirely. But need to raise the boot floor. 















Alpine's F1 Processor PXI-H990








System rack
This audison THESIS amp rack hold 2 amplifier back to back 








audison Thesis TH-X2 2 way Cross over system rack 








Mundorf Fan Rack








Centre Speaker Template








Stand Off to Raise the Floor








Rear Speaker Template








Rear Tweeter Back Plate








2 x Battery base plate and 2 x Voltage Regulator I am still designing it.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

i admired the mo$$$ with no holds bar type of setup... hook up with photobucket or imageshack dot com and upload ur pictures there. From there, select the image code and paste it over here. Will be some jaw dropping pics then...


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

Rear Speaker & Center Speaker Progress


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

Installation Progress WK02/6









































Testing Sample Template for System Rack


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

minibox said:


> I need to see pics of this install! My favorite equipment in a bimmer.
> 
> IMO While you're at it put a couple more Thesis 6.5's in!! Those things sound amazing.


Like your M5 install. how the sub goes? 6.5" template have done it in twin ring. will see how it sound with one first. If not just put another pair.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

bafukie said:


> i admired the mo$$$ with no holds bar type of setup... hook up with photobucket or imageshack dot com and upload ur pictures there. From there, select the image code and paste it over here. Will be some jaw dropping pics then...


Checking it now. Thanks


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

oh my, the mounting looks great with the way the Thesis stuff is designed. Really cool.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

audioquest said:


> Non MDF Installation!
> 
> In order to help me achive an ultimate SQ System. Please feel free to comment.


Okay, I will comment. MDF = No essque? WTF? Did your installer/salesperson tell you this? If so, while you have been sold all top of the line equipment, I think you may have also been sold a boatload of BS. And you are running passive with all of that processing power? I understand that you may prefer it and that's your choice but what a waste.

Good luck with the install.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, you use Bit1 is because of its high level input right? It is kinda waste if you just using 1 pair of outputs only.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

kyheng said:


> Well, you use Bit1 is because of its high level input right? It is kinda waste if you just using 1 pair of outputs only.


Edit:

The output of the idrive system is either balanced differential or MOST fiber. If it is a balanced differential output, the bitone is being used because it can accept a balanced diff input. If it is MOST, the signal has to be tapped after the OEM amp but the signal level approaches 30V so a standard LOC wouldn't be able to handle the signal. The Bitone even has a little trouble with that high a signal level. I believe Technic on this forum had to use an Audiocontrol LC6 in front of his Bitone to get it to work properly.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It appears that you have done your homework - I like the plans you posted for the amp racks, etc. - it will be great to see the pics of how they turn out. 

I have heard the Thesis drivers in John's car and was extremely impressed - that is a lot of drivers with the potential to sound very good. 

I like the look of the X6! Looking forward to seeing the rest of this build.


----------



## suka4thong (May 14, 2008)

WOW! just WOW!


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

sam3535 said:


> Okay, I will comment. MDF = No essque? WTF? Did your installer/salesperson tell you this? If so, while you have been sold all top of the line equipment, I think you may have also been sold a boatload of BS. And you are running passive with all of that processing power? I understand that you may prefer it and that's your choice but what a waste.
> 
> Good luck with the install.


Is there a problem with no MDF? Let me understand. Why what a wast,e if I use Passive? I am the installer, also the designer of the system and the owner of the car. I choose what I buy. No salesman in this set up. If you want to comment please let me know why. Why do you think it is a boatload of BS.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

HIS4 said:


> Edit:
> 
> The output of the idrive system is either balanced differential or MOST fiber. If it is a balanced differential output, the bitone is being used because it can accept a balanced diff input. If it is MOST, the signal has to be tapped after the OEM amp but the signal level approaches 30V so a standard LOC wouldn't be able to handle the signal. The Bitone even has a little trouble with that high a signal level. I believe Technic on this forum had to use an Audiocontrol LC6 in front of his Bitone to get it to work properly.


Thanks for the advise will look into it. Can see also you are a a/d/s man I have a complete range of the a/d/s px series except 310px still looking for one. a/d/s is now in the hand of China. Have a look in the website sooo....sad...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

HIS4 said:


> Edit:
> 
> The output of the idrive system is either balanced differential or MOST fiber. If it is a balanced differential output, the bitone is being used because it can accept a balanced diff input. If it is MOST, the signal has to be tapped after the OEM amp but the signal level approaches 30V so a standard LOC wouldn't be able to handle the signal. The Bitone even has a little trouble with that high a signal level. I believe Technic on this forum had to use an Audiocontrol LC6 in front of his Bitone to get it to work properly.


MOST for control, Diff Balanced for signal. Your e92/3 would be the same. SImple signal from the wiring would be sufficient. IIRC the Brown/Blue and Brown/Yellow would be the correct signal.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> MOST for control, Diff Balanced for signal. Your e92/3 would be the same. SImple signal from the wiring would be sufficient. IIRC the Brown/Blue and Brown/Yellow would be the correct signal.


Thanks never know that. Those 2 cable will gave me full range?


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> MOST for control, Diff Balanced for signal. Your e92/3 would be the same. SImple signal from the wiring would be sufficient. IIRC the Brown/Blue and Brown/Yellow would be the correct signal.


According to the specs, it sounds like the car has Logic7. My E90M3 has the hi-fi system so the input is balanced diff but the M3 does have an individual sound option that uses the MOST for input into the OEM amp. Those cars are equipped with the DIRAC DSP system. If you have that system, you must tap the signal after the OEM amp as there is no way to tap into the MOST system before the amp. From what I understand, the same goes for Logic7 equipped cars. In my car, the MOST connector is just hanging at the OEM amp.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

crazy equipment list... some one is ready to go all out.


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

audioquest said:


> Thanks never know that. Those 2 cable will gave me full range?


This is what Don (6spcoupe) used for signal to my DSP6 in my e93 a few weeks ago...


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd be surprised if your f1 setup sounded that much better than running a digital signal into the bit one via a mobridge da1000


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

audioquest said:


> I have a complete range of the a/d/s px series except 310px still looking for one. a/d/s is now in the hand of China. Have a look in the website sooo....sad...


You obviously never stumbled upon this thread.   

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/68777-rarest-rare-d-s-310px-subwoofer.html


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

wow, $$$$!!!

more pics!


----------



## j_blackman (Jun 14, 2009)

All I can say is, "I wish".


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

mathematics said:


> This is what Don (6spcoupe) used for signal to my DSP6 in my e93 a few weeks ago...


I did something similar but that's because I don't have Logic7. That molex connector that's hanging is my symbilink connection waiting to be plugged in. I installed the molex connectors on the OEM wiring so I could easily switch between the factory wiring and the aftermarket amp connection. It would be totally different if the car has Logic7. Based on the standard specs of the car, it appears that it might have Logic7.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

minibox said:


> I'd be surprised if your f1 setup sounded that much better than running a digital signal into the bit one via a mobridge da1000



The F1 Head unit will act as a reference player in the system, thats why I need the F1 processor.


----------



## Technic (Oct 10, 2008)

audioquest said:


> Hi everyone! I am new in this forum and have problem loading big picture and I don't know why. Can somebody tell me how?
> 
> OK the sound system, I think LUKE352 has posted up from my other forum. Here it is again.
> 
> ...


There's no need or use for the bit one in your X6 MOST output setup. 

What you need is to contact Motus Lab Home Page and get their AGW "Light" MOST converter into either Toslink or 8 RCA outputs:










They also sell the AGW Plus, with a full DSP processor built in. 

Both MOST converters are available for sale right now directly from them.

That will keep all your iDrive functions, while giving you a flat, full range, highest quality output signal (either analog or digital), so there's no need of an additional HU.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Motus....most impressive....(no pun intended). Now I feel a bit better about dealing with newer German cars.


Is it available in the US or would I have to contact the company in Italy directly?


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

Technic said:


> There's no need or use for the bit one in your X6 MOST output setup.
> 
> What you need is to contact Motus Lab Home Page and get their AGW "Light" MOST converter into either Toslink or 8 RCA outputs:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I purchase all the gear 8 months ago till I found this product a month ago. Some how manage to sell away the bit One last week. I am most interested in getting this unit. I also try Mobridge in Australia till now there is no respond from them. May just contact MOST for the AGW light is the best since there is no respond from Mobridge. The F1 HU I will still install it together with the F1 processor i will take this F1 as a reference player. Thank you.


----------



## Technic (Oct 10, 2008)

audioquest said:


> Thanks for the information. I purchase all the gear 8 months ago till I found this product a month ago. Some how manage to sell away the bit One last week. I am most interested in getting this unit. I also try Mobridge in Australia till now there is no respond from them. May just contact MOST for the AGW light is the best since there is no respond from Mobridge. The F1 HU I will still install it together with the F1 processor i will take this F1 as a reference player. Thank you.


mObridge released first the DA1000 (Toslink outputs, usefull only if you have Toslink inputs processors or amps) for BMW in the USA last month; they said that they should have the DA2000 (6 RCA and Toslink outputs) ready for BMW by summer of this year.

I don't see the purpose of the DA1000 at all, but that's my opinion.

To contact Motuslab send them an email to [email protected]. They told me months ago that they can sell the AGW directly, and customize it for your needs (up to 8 RCA outputs). The last prices that they quote me were: Toslink version 400 Euro and the 4- RCA version 410 Euros.

I was going to buy it but I don't need it anymore. 

Good luck...


----------



## Topdown (Aug 12, 2009)

wow ... subscribed.


----------



## syncal1 (Aug 11, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!


----------



## SVOEO (Nov 2, 2009)

Technic said:


> I don't see the purpose of the DA1000 at all, but that's my opinion.
> 
> To contact Motuslab send them an email to [email protected]. They told me months ago that they can sell the AGW directly, and customize it for your needs (up to 8 RCA outputs). The last prices that they quote me were: Toslink version 400 Euro and the 4- RCA version 410 Euros.
> 
> ...


Any performance advantage over Zapco DSP6 other than more amp choices?


----------



## Technic (Oct 10, 2008)

SVOEO said:


> Any performance advantage over Zapco DSP6 other than more amp choices?


The Zapco DSP6 _processor_ accepts Toslink, not MOST. The mObridge and Motuslab AGW "Light" devices are MOST _converters_. 

The Motuslab AGW "Plus" is a MOST converter _and_ processor. 

We are not talking about the same device _purpose_ that we can compare performance. To use a DSP6 in this X5 the most effective -and easiest- way, you will need a non-processor MOST converter first then install the DSP6 at the least.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Not too bad of a price. That puts it at about $560-580. wonder how much shipping and customs would be.

Do they have a US distributor yet?


----------



## SVOEO (Nov 2, 2009)

Technic said:


> The Zapco DSP6 _processor_ accepts Toslink, not MOST. The mObridge and Motuslab AGW "Light" devices are MOST _converters_.
> 
> The Motuslab AGW "Plus" is a MOST converter _and_ processor.
> 
> We are not talking about the same device _purpose_ that we can compare performance. To use a DSP6 in this X5 the most effective -and easiest- way, you will need a non-processor MOST converter first then install the DSP6 at the least.


Umm, not exactly. You use the OEM amplifier speaker level output, a little Zapco BTL adapter per channel pair, then the DSP6, then the amps. I hear this approach is very clean sounding, even though in theory at least it is always be better to avoid multiple rounds of D/A- A/D conversion and amplification.


----------



## Technic (Oct 10, 2008)

SVOEO said:


> Umm, not exactly. You use the OEM amplifier speaker level output, a little Zapco BTL adapter per channel pair, then the DSP6, then the amps. I hear this approach is very clean sounding, even though in theory at least it is always be better to avoid multiple rounds of D/A- A/D conversion and amplification.


The idea here is *not* to use the OEM amp and then try to overcome the built in EQ, crossovers and time alignment with any processor _manually_. That's the "most effective -and easiest- way" that I'm talking about.

It will sound much better _without_ the MOST OEM amp, if that what you asked.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

OK, I'll ask. OP, what is your deadening plan?


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> OK, I'll ask. OP, what is your deadening plan?


Deaden where it is needed. Do you have a better plan for deadening for an X6?

Just receive email from MOST. MOST AGW only works if your system is HIFI Professional LOGIC 7 System. According to my standard X6 50i audio is HIFI System Professional with a 600 watt digital Amp and 16 Loudspeaker. Still checking with BMW Australia if my is a Logic 7 System. If not I will need to reprogram it to Logic 7 System in order to get the AGW plus to work, according to MOSTlab.


The AGW Light will not be avilable oversea for aleast 6 months.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

slvrtsunami said:


> Not too bad of a price. That puts it at about $560-580. wonder how much shipping and customs would be.
> 
> Do they have a US distributor yet?


I am still working on that.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

audioquest said:


> Deaden where it is needed. Do you have a better plan for deadening for an X6?
> 
> Just receive email from MOST. MOST AGW only works if your system is HIFI Professional LOGIC 7 System. According to my standard X6 50i audio is HIFI System Professional with a 600 watt digital Amp and 16 Loudspeaker. Still checking with BMW Australia if my is a Logic 7 System. If not I will need to reprogram it to Logic 7 System in order to get the AGW plus to work, according to MOSTlab.
> 
> ...



I just see more than 20k going into the car, wanted to know if you were going to do a big deadening job so 20k worth of equipment can actually perform. Otherwise its like buying B&W Nautilus for the home and just setting them up in your den. Without taking care of the room there will be virtually no difference heard. In a car, we have to think of it in the same way.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> I just see more than 20k going into the car, wanted to know if you were going to do a big deadening job so 20k worth of equipment can actually perform. Otherwise its like buying B&W Nautilus for the home and just setting them up in your den. Without taking care of the room there will be virtually no difference heard. In a car, we have to think of it in the same way.


Thank you for your concern appreciate it. I had study the whole car, to be frank it is pretty solid built only a few places need solid deadening. Much of the place is partly deaden in the car. I will only deaden places where it needed. This is my second car I am doing, the first was an X5. Pretty much the same. 

I did a frenquency sweep in the car before I proceed to my surprise there is no peak or dip in the car. I had done some part with deadening on the back. Still waiting for parts to arrive before I can do more deadening, like the amp rack. I only work on my car once everyweek. I don't compromise my work I will go to the last detail. I understand every thing is important to a great set up. Thanks for your advise.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

No worries.

BTW, check out Robolop's BMW build. He's a master of aluminum and carbon fiber.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> No worries.
> 
> BTW, check out Robolop's BMW build. He's a master of aluminum and carbon fiber.



Thanks. But where is Robolop's BMW built? I have look 5 pages and I cant find it. Which page or may be a link? Thank you.


----------



## lukee_cz (Nov 14, 2008)

Robolop's install: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/30321-one-badassed-bmw-330-a.html

btw very nice kit, I'm looking forward to install pics...but don't think that more speakers give better sound :-(


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

lukee_cz said:


> Robolop's install: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/30321-one-badassed-bmw-330-a.html
> 
> btw very nice kit, I'm looking forward to install pics...but don't think that more speakers give better sound :-(


I know, but if you can tune it correctly it wont be a issue. I had been told over and over again that i had too much speaker and it will sound bad. But I believe I can manage to balance it out. Toner is number 1 in this kind of set up. I have consider every aspect from rear, center and the front stage. It is TRI-amp and BI-amp set up for all channel. I will have full control. This surround set up is only for some music like live concert with a 5.1 recording only. I believe I can archive what I design and the gear I choose. Thank you for your concern really appreciate it.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

_*WK03/01 Cross Over Modification*_


Like to show you guys some modification that I need to do in order to have a trouble free installation to connect the speaker cable to the X-Over. Because of the tight space I wont be able to tighten the screw for the speaker cable. Therefore the only way is to change the terminal that accept banana plug for easy remover. I choose Double Pole Terminal WBT-0730 Signature Series. 


*Some modification is needed a solid pcs of aluminium 7075 is cut and drill to spec and polish to mirror finish. Laser engrave will be done in the later part. *


----------



## Technic (Oct 10, 2008)

audioquest said:


> Deaden where it is needed. Do you have a better plan for deadening for an X6?
> 
> Just receive email from MOST. MOST AGW only works if your system is HIFI Professional LOGIC 7 System. According to my standard X6 50i audio is HIFI System Professional with a 600 watt digital Amp and 16 Loudspeaker. Still checking with BMW Australia if my is a Logic 7 System. If not I will need to reprogram it to Logic 7 System in order to get the AGW plus to work, according to MOSTlab.
> 
> ...


I don't know what happened from 2009-on between BMW and Harman Kardon and their Logic7, what I do know is that what used to be a Logic7 system now it's named just Premium while everything else remained exactly the same in equipment and configuration. Only the _name_ changed.

Perhaps BMW is not paying any more royalties to Harman Kardon to use the Logic7 name in their systems. What you could do is to take a look at your OEM amp label and see if it says Harman Kardon and even it if has the "L7" logo somewhere.


----------



## lukee_cz (Nov 14, 2008)

audioquest said:


> I know, but if you can tune it correctly it wont be a issue. I had been told over and over again that i had too much speaker and it will sound bad. But I believe I can manage to balance it out. Toner is number 1 in this kind of set up. I have consider every aspect from rear, center and the front stage. It is TRI-amp and BI-amp set up for all channel. I will have full control. This surround set up is only for some music like live concert with a 5.1 recording only. I believe I can archive what I design and the gear I choose. Thank you for your concern really appreciate it.


From my point of view, too much speakers in small area like car will always be issue  but 5.1 give a sense in this case... Unfortunatelly I will never hear your car to "eat humble pie" if Im wrong :-( Nevertheless i'm looking forward to see more and more pictures, because i'm sure that people who are spending this amount of money have to know what they are doing


----------



## SCtud (Oct 16, 2009)

wow. awesomeness. 

does anybody know if the motus AWG plus DSP is going to be any good? or better to go the AWG light and use a different dedicated DSP?


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

SCtud said:


> wow. awesomeness.
> 
> does anybody know if the motus AWG plus DSP is going to be any good? or better to go the AWG light and use a different dedicated DSP?


I was told by them there are better than the F1 processor, according to them they are also using Burbrown. They are still recommending me to skip the F1 processor. But it only can play 8 channel and I need 11. 

They told me they are also working on more channel. They wont release AWG light for oversea market unit 6 months later. Why? I don't know.


----------



## Technic (Oct 10, 2008)

audioquest said:


> They told me they are also working on more channel.* They wont release AWG light for oversea market unit 6 months later.* Why? I don't know.


That's not what they told me when they quote me 410 Euros for one of them... 

If that F1 processor accepts Toslink then go with the mObridge DA1000...


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

*(*PG 7) WK03/06 Installation Progress* 

Sorry guys it is a very slow installation. I only got 1 day a week to do the install. Here are some picture of today install, still waiting for many parts to get the floor level for the amp rack.

*More Deadening*








*Floor Raised*








*Raising The floor, putting in the Fan Rack to see if it fit*




















*Put in the second Battery to check if it fit*

































Thank you for watching


----------



## Galante (Jun 10, 2009)

hehehe.. keep CD rolling dude!


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

mportant Question for the Expert out there of the 12V industry

To stiffen the battery or stiffen the amp?

I will be using 2 battery each 90amp constant, charging from the alternator 280amp rating. I wont be doing any isolation. I will be charging it parallel direct from the alternator. 

After the battery there will be 2 voltage regulator each can hander 200amp of power and regulating (14.8v to 15v)each. There will be 6 amplifier, each voltage regulator will be providing 3 amplifier a constant voltage and power. 

The question is should I place the capacitor after the battery but before the voltage regulator or after the voltage regulator. 

Thanks


----------



## TPMS (Jan 26, 2009)

audioquest said:


> I was told by them there are better than the F1 processor, according to them they are also using Burbrown. They are still recommending me to skip the F1 processor. But it only can play 8 channel and I need 11.
> 
> They told me they are also working on more channel. They wont release AWG light for oversea market unit 6 months later. Why? I don't know.



if your AGW is not Most, ie you don't have those pair of orange optical wires, you cannot just "reprogram " it , you need to replace it.
Motus plus has been tested in my Mercedes with Logic7 and it works OK but, obviously you will lose the unique Logic7 processing feature.
Therefore I went another route and have had a specific interface module made for getting all 7+1 channels pre-outs (indeed 7+2 are available because the sub ch is dual) from inside the AGW.
This is obviously necessary only if, for some reason, you don't want to use speaker level outs and you don't want any black box to reprocess the original 7.1 encoding into something that is no more a 7.1 environment.
Don't know of any available add-on Logic7 black box (even Bitone does not have the Logic7 feature).
Maybe something will come out , one day or the other .. 
About your need for 11 channels, things: afaik the maximum of audio channels music is playable with, is 8 and you can get them only with Logic7. 
Sure, you can actively run even 17 drivers as I have in my car, but that wouldn't mean that the music I m listening is encoded with 17channels ... but only that I have 17 drivers individually driven/controlled.


----------



## SCtud (Oct 16, 2009)

That's a lot of channels. What are you doing with those 17 channels and how are you controlling them?


----------



## TPMS (Jan 26, 2009)

SCtud said:


> That's a lot of channels. What are you doing with those 17 channels and how are you controlling them?


again, 17 drivers !
they are not so many: IIRC, NAIM system in ContiGt has 15; BURMESTER in Panamera has 16 
and somebody with custom install has more ...


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

audioquest said:


> mportant Question for the Expert out there of the 12V industry
> 
> To stiffen the battery or stiffen the amp?
> 
> ...


You should get rid of the capacitor. It will make no difference in your system.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

audioquest said:


> mportant Question for the Expert out there of the 12V industry
> 
> To stiffen the battery or stiffen the amp?
> 
> ...


 I have to second the reply to get rid of the capacitor. I ran three different systems with caps and in all three, I ended up taking them out since, as I mentioned earlier, there was NO difference.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

rockinridgeline said:


> You should get rid of the capacitor. It will make no difference in your system.


Thanks for your suggestion. 8 out of 10 told me that I don't need those things. But once I told them those audison Thesis amp (class A) is drawing 80 to 100amp per unit at peak, they some how think it is better to place the capacitor just for in case. How true could that be drawing that amount of current?


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

slvrtsunami said:


> I have to second the reply to get rid of the capacitor. I ran three different systems with caps and in all three, I ended up taking them out since, as I mentioned earlier, there was NO difference.


Will test what the actual current draw per amp and decide. Thanks.


----------



## TPMS (Jan 26, 2009)

audioquest said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. 8 out of 10 told me that I don't need those things. But once I told them those audison Thesis amp (class A) is drawing 80 to 100amp per unit at peak, they some how think it is better to place the capacitor just for in case. How true could that be drawing that amount of current?


I am not a technician ( nor a DIY) but literature says that:

A-Class amps yield much lower THd distortion but that is not free, it comes at the cost of less efficiency which is hardly above 55% of current consumed, meaning that the remaining 45% turns out in heat dissipation instead than power (compared to D-class whose efficiency is close to 80%, just to give an idea). 
AB-class is in between.

therefore, if its max draw is 100amp, the math is simply 100*12Volt*55% and you get 660Watts that is the max power it can put out.
obviously, if its max power is rated, for example, at 1Ohm and you will use it at 2Ohms, its effective current consumption (and power delivery) will be much less. (if you consider higher voltages, for example 14.4 the result changes, obviously !)

problem with A-class is that not only they consume a lot under load but they need a lot of current even at idle.
for examply when my tech measured the draw at idle of my Genesis DMA amp it was about 20 amps, iirc.
this gives you the idea of cooling it needs ..


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Now you have 2 batteries and a 280amp alternator....
Is Audison Thesis really class A amps? I don't think so. It is more on biased Class A. If it is a true class A, the output power will be much more lesser.
I never heard how does a Thesis sound, but from what I read from the manual, it do have alot of options like class A, class AB, hi current and others. Suggest to try few options and listen how the sound. I will choose Energy saving mode if possible.
As it is not a true class A, so it won't draw much power(only will draw 105A when all your drivers wired at 1ohm, so if all wired at 4ohm, it will draw about 20-30A). I maybe wrong......

A capacitor is a very small reservoir, it may help for 1 or 2 seconds. But after that, the power just pass thru it, if you are constantly hitting the max current draw from your amp(which I'm in doubt you can with stand such loud sound). No intention to flame you on any means. But with that money, I will use it for others, maybe cyro fuse?


----------



## TPMS (Jan 26, 2009)

kyheng said:


> Now you have 2 batteries and a 280amp alternator....
> Is Audison Thesis really class A amps? I don't think so. It is more on biased Class A. If it is a true class A, the output power will be much more lesser.
> I never heard how does a Thesis sound, but from what I read from the manual, it do have alot of options like class A, class AB, hi current and others. Suggest to try few options and listen how the sound. I will choose Energy saving mode if possible.
> As it is not a true class A, so it won't draw much power(only will draw 105A when all your drivers wired at 1ohm, so if all wired at 4ohm, it will draw about 20-30A). I maybe wrong......
> ...



these so called A-class amps usually have a 2-stage power supply (and I gess it is the same for that Audison, that I don't know personally)
- till 20-30Watts output they work in pure class-A
- above that threesold they switch to class-AB
Somebody calls this multiple power staging as "G"-class.

.. in any case, power consumption will stay that high, according to the impedance chosen. 

about CAP, tests made report other benefits relating to distortion induced by high-current flows ..
I still did not test my application but will be curious to do it.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^As far as I know, there's no pure modern class A amp I can see now.... Old school stuffs I may belief. 

I know the cap is always invite good debates from Richard Clark's era.... But I may use it when I wire my drivers at lowest impedence. But this won't happen to me anymore as now I always use a 4ohm amp to driver 8ohm drivers. Sub was my first step and I do have a very good result(no stress to my power supply system)
So my point will be : running low impedence, get a cap, else forget about it.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

kyheng and TPMS,

Thank you for your valuable information. True Class A or not, I don't think so too. All information is retrieve from audison user manual for the power consumption. I just want to run it effectively on the system. About the cap I had already purchase it, it is the mundorf cap. I will use it any how, unless it gave distortion which is I doth. 

I will still stick to my question before voltage regulator or after voltage regulator. Your professional advise please. Thank you.


----------



## TPMS (Jan 26, 2009)

kyheng said:


> ^As far as I know, there's no pure *modern class A* amp I can see now.... Old school stuffs I may belief.
> ....
> .



this description of the tube-version of my DMA gives a bit insight on modern class A for Genesis, for example. 
http://www.genesiscaraudio.net/p15%20web%20data%20high%20tech2.pdf


----------



## TPMS (Jan 26, 2009)

audioquest said:


> kyheng and TPMS,
> 
> Thank you for your valuable information. True Class A or not, I don't think so too. All information is retrieve from audison user manual for the power consumption. I just want to run it effectively on the system. About the cap I had already purchase it, it is the mundorf cap. I will use it any how, unless it gave distortion which is I doth.
> 
> I will still stick to my question before voltage regulator or after voltage regulator. Your professional advise please. Thank you.




I think I am more or less in your same situation: found a lot of descriptions, opinions, points.... then decided to touch by myself and bought all these high-end gears (this is for my Alumapro CAp; for class A amp, and something as my Ultimo Sub, I bought both in 4 and 2 Ohms version )
.. just to see what my mind and my ears will feel, if any udible difference will exist.

concerning Batts, Alts ...I am also in the process but, as I care performance at least as SQ, don't want all that weight .. so I am going another route.

One question: your stated *alt capacity 280Amps *seems very high for a stock alt. could you link me to its description ?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^But it stated class A + G? 
Those are after market alternators. But I'm using stock 75A + my battery(another 60A), it is good enough already for my sound system, the woofer can pound until my heart follow its beats.

audioquest : Since you already have the caps, use it as power conditioner rather than power reservoir. The cap you should add before short lenght just before the amp.


----------



## TPMS (Jan 26, 2009)

kyheng said:


> ^But it stated class A + G?
> Those are after market alternators. But I'm using stock 75A + my battery(another 60A), it is good enough already for my sound system, the woofer can pound until my heart follow its beats.
> 
> audioquest : Since you already have the caps, use it as power conditioner rather than power reservoir. The cap you should add before short lenght just before the amp.



as I wrote above, "G" is what they call multiple power staging from A to AB.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

I guess I read wrongly... My bad.... Put the word modern in the wrong place.....


----------



## TPMS (Jan 26, 2009)

kyheng said:


> I guess I read wrongly... My bad.... Put the word modern in the wrong place.....


sorry for my poor english, just skip the word modern if that messes you.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

subscribed...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

TPMS said:


> I am not a technician ( nor a DIY) but literature says that:
> 
> A-Class amps yield much lower THd distortion but that is not free, it comes at the cost of less efficiency which is hardly above 55% of current consumed, meaning that the remaining 45% turns out in heat dissipation instead than power (compared to D-class whose efficiency is close to 80%, just to give an idea).
> AB-class is in between.
> ...


20 amps seems to be a bit high IMO... 
Believe the idle was supposed to stay below 15 

Kelvin


----------



## TPMS (Jan 26, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> 20 amps seems to be a bit high IMO...
> Believe the idle was supposed to stay below 15
> 
> Kelvin



maybe, just don't remember exactly. but remember very well that it got very, very hot quickly. 
in any case, the specific of Class A is that signals are "always open", therefore, no difference between idle and full power. at least, as long as it stays within pure A, where efficiency is said to be near 25% only. 
and, the math to get it, is the same.

OP: PICS ... PLEASE !
I 'm here for taking possible ideas from your build work, indeed


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

TPMS said:


> one question: your stated *alt capacity 280Amps *seems very high for a stock alt. could you link me to its description ?


Sorry, It is a 230amp alternator not 280amp. It is from the spare part list of a BMW X6. I can scan and post it up for you to see. 

Sorry for the slow progress of the installation, because I have only 1 day a week for the install. So far I had already posted up 7 page of installation progress. Thank you for watching.


----------



## TPMS (Jan 26, 2009)

audioquest said:


> Sorry, It is a 230amp alternator not 280amp. It is from the spare part list of a BMW X6. I can scan and post it up for you to see.
> 
> Sorry for the slow progress of the installation, because I have only 1 day a week for the install. So far I had already posted up 7 page of installation progress. Thank you for watching.



I had a look at the Bosch cat and did not find your stock alt but I guess it is a 140 or 180Amps, as it is for X5 (and as in mine MB).
They belong to the High Output series you can find described here, together with the parts catalogue: 
Bosch - Alternators & Starter Motors
sure, these cars need a lot of current as basic requirement because of the many devices they are endowed with. Then, if you add a sound system like this ...
I hope I don't need to upgrade the Alt, but I see that they make till around 280Amps .
courious to know more about that 230Amp, so please post pics and specs.
Did you already experience the stock is not enough ? 
regards

sorry.. wanted to post bigger but don't know how to


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

I dont know till I finish the install. On my previous car an X5 4.6is I have a lot of battery problem. I have at least 5 battery replace in the first 5 years since I install my sound system. BMW cant tell me what is wrong with it. The battery just die. 

This time I just want to play it safe adding another battery I will aslo need BMW to do some changes in the programing on the battery charging.


----------



## TPMS (Jan 26, 2009)

Does X6 have a Battery Control Module 
and 
stock is Dual-Battery or single battery layout ?


----------



## Technic (Oct 10, 2008)

TPMS said:


> Don't know of any available *add-on Logic7 black box *(even Bitone does not have the Logic7 feature).
> Maybe something will come out , *one day or the other* ..


JBL MS-8 processor with Logic7 (no digital inputs)... available _one day or another. _


----------



## TPMS (Jan 26, 2009)

Technic said:


> JBL MS-8 processor with Logic7 (no digital inputs)... available _one day or another. _


don't need digi input. already got pre-outs off of Most AGW 
.. we are all waiting for Andy to give a date


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Technic said:


> JBL MS-8 processor with Logic7 *(no digital inputs)... *available _one day or another. _


_Maybe not_


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

damn the MS-8 and its never ending wait time


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

(*PG8) WK05/06 Foundation Installation Progress

Hi there just a small update on the progress it been a very slow one this time. Need to built layer by layer of sound off material and sand it down level. Pretty hard job been doing it everyday for the past 2 weeks. Should be ready by next week. 2 x16mm stainless anchor plate with 10mm nuts has been secure in the base. 





















































Thank you for seeing


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

(*PG 9) WK07/01 Furutech Power Connection 

Hi everyone! Been pretty busy lately, Not much done to the car other than leveling. Hopefully can be done by this weekend. At the mean time Distributor of Furutech (Reference Audio (VIC)) sent me some of their High End Furutech Power Cable. Flexibility is acceptable not so bad at all but not as good as audison cable flexibility. Quality built First Class. According to them all Furutech cable or connection is Alpha Treated (not sure what is that) all their product is demagnetize and plated with solid rhodium. Even the fuse is plated with Rhodium

According to Furutech they are the best in 12V connection. They are not so famous in their car sector but they are very popular in High End home audio connection and power connection. 

Here is some of the picture of their products 


































































Have anyone use this product before? Please comment.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

(*PG10) WK09/04 System Rack Assembly, Liquid Sound Off, Xtreme Dynamat and Dynaliner 

Hi Guys, been awhile since the last update. Had collected the system rack try to fit it up. Had rejected a few pcs of the job because of poor finishing. Tape it in 3m blue masking tape ready for inodizing. Here are some of the near finish products. Over the weekend will try it with the amp in it. Will upload picture than. 





















Here are also some picture of some parts being insulated with Liquid Sound Off, Xtreme Dynamat and Dynaliner. There is more to go. Layer by layer, so far had use 25lt of Liquid Sound Off. May be another 35lt more to complete the whole car. Most of the parts are Dynamat and Dynaliner to eliminate noise. The whole truck will be Liquid Sound Off and Dynaliner. Very slow process with those Sound Off material. They are expensive. But they are well worth it because of the super light weight and effectiveness.

After the Liquid Sound Off it will be cover with 3mm and 6mm Dynaliner in the whole trunk.














































More Deadening to GO!!!


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

********Picture********Just want to show you guy the Roof Spoiler from Hamman (Germany) and the trunk Spoiler from Vertice (Japan), both are made of Carbon Fiber. Haven't seen it in person the picture is sent to me by the importer. Will be installing it tommorrow. 

This is the Vertice Trunk Spoiler and Hamman Roof Spoiler















********Picture********It is now in the Sparkling Clean workshop installing the 2 Spoiler 

This is the Hamman Roof spoiler being install. Will have to leave it overnight to dry fully. Will update the Vertice Trunk Spoiler when the technician finish installing it and will post the picture















********Picture********Here is the Vertice Spoiler can't wait till tomorrow to collect the car.





















********Picture******** Here is the finish products. Sorry for the poor quality it was taken from by phone in a warehouse. Looks good to me. Actually pretty disappointed with the handerling of those graffa tape. They try to clean it off by using cloth and water, in a result rubbing into my top coat and still unable to remove the residue. I just spent 5mins using Zippo to clean off the residue but those micro scratches is already in there. I thought they are professional enough to know what to use to clean them. Very disappointed. Need to re buff my top coat again. Residue!!! You want a good job you always have to do it yourself. Anyway life goes on.


----------



## ikoolguy (Oct 23, 2009)

nice car and WOW!


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

audioquest said:


> *Audio System Product List*
> 
> 1. Alpine F1 DVI-9990 (Head unit)
> View attachment 14779
> ...


I need to change my pants! WOW


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

*(PG 11A) WK10/07 System Rack Installation

Finally tested on the system rack today with the equipments. The equipment fall into place with pin point accuracy. There is 2 more amp coming, it is still in Singapore. Will expect to collect the left side of the system rack by this week. 















The amp rack is design to hold back to back. The accuracy of the screw hold is perfect.














The back of the amp rack is design this way is because to save weight and ventilation.














This is the bottom of the amp rack








It holds very well absolutely Rigid


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

*(PG 11B) WK10/07 System Rack Installation








































The amp rack is also design in a way that it can be slid out in order to access the tunning area like the display, fuse and volume gain etc.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

That much money seems unreal... 

Keep it coming!

Kelvin


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

Have fun pulling that Niagara...

Wow-whoa-wee-woo!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats not fair. His system cost more than all of our cars. I bet thats over 40K in equipment. Man am jealous. Good luck, and keep posting pics so atleast we can "make believe" and think this is our set-up.


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

(PG 12) WK11/02 Fan Rack Installation

Just receive the fan rack today, check the finishing and tape it up to protect. Fit perfectly. All this fan, temp control and cap are from Mundorf (Germany) except the fan is from CHINA.
































































Thank you for watching


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

*Audioquest*
Greetings.
Very interesting installation of system!!
And that this such Monacor VR3000 (Voltage Regulator) and what does it look like?


----------



## audioquest (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi You can follow this link http://http://www.soundlabsgroup.com.au/p/CP-142690-VPRO3000/CARPOWER+V-PRO3000+Voltage+Stabiliser

or from my install link
http://http://www.mobileelectronics.com.au/forums/index.php?showtopic=554389


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks. 
At Helix there is a similar power station, but she demands presence in system of two condensers.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

any new pics of this install :wow:


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

I know Henry has more pics. Follow the above link below


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

im sure you meant 

http://www.mobileelectronics.com.au/forums/index.php?showtopic=554389

however,

[#103139] You do not have permission to view this forum.


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for that. Sorry, I was linking from my account. My mistake  Nice pick up.


----------

